# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Qumeshti i nenes

## s0ni

Qumeshti i gjirit


*Kolostrum* eshte qumeshti i pare i prodhuar nga nje nene qe sapo ka lindur. Ky lloj qumeshti prodhohet ne fund te shtatezanise dhe disa dite para lindjes. Lengu i qumeshtit eshte i trashe, ngjites dhe i verdhe ne ngjyre (Foto meposhte). Kolostrum eshte i dobishem per femijen e porsalindur sepse permban perqendrim te larte *antibiotike*, si pershembull imunoglobulin *IgA* e cila ndihmon te mbroj fytin, mushkerinjte, zorret e femijes. Po ashtu permban *leukocite*, e cila mbron femijen nga viruset dhe bakteria.  Domethene qumeshti i pare mund te quhet qumesht i imunitetit sepse mbron femijen nga semundjet e ndryshme.


Mbas disa ditesh apo nje jave, kolostrumi mbaron dhe nena prodhon qumeshtin e gjirit. (qumeshtin normal). Qumeshti i gjirit po ashtu eshte i dobishem, permban antibiotike dhe proteina per femijen. Eshte shume shume here me i mire sesa formulat e qumeshtit qe mund te blihen ne dyqane. Jan bere studime midis femijeve qe nena i ka dhene gjirin e saj dhe femijeve qe jane ushqyer me formulat. Femijet e ushqyer me gjirin e nenes jane me te forte ndaj infeksioneve dhe me te shendetshem.   


Kam dashur te hapja nje teme te tille dhe u shtyva sot te shkruaj se rastesisht fola me nje nene, e cila nuk dinte pse qumeshti i saj ishte aq i verdhe dhe kishte frike te ja jipte femijes. (kolostrumi).  Pra te flasim per qumeshtin e nenes dhe eksperiencat qe keni pasur nese keni ushqyer femijen me qumeshtin e gjirit.

Foto Kolostrum

----------


## bebi im

> Qumeshti i gjirit
> 
> 
> *Kolostrum* eshte qumeshti i pare i prodhuar nga nje nene qe sapo ka lindur. Ky lloj qumeshti prodhohet ne fund te shtatezanise dhe disa dite para lindjes. Lengu i qumeshtit eshte i trashe, ngjites dhe i verdhe ne ngjyre (Foto meposhte). Kolostrum eshte i dobishem per femijen e porsalindur sepse permban perqendrim te larte *antibiotike*, si pershembull imunoglobulin *IgA* e cila ndihmon te mbroj fytin, mushkerinjte, zorret e femijes. Po ashtu permban *leukocite*, e cila mbron femijen nga viruset dhe bakteria.  Domethene qumeshti i pare mund te quhet qumesht i imunitetit sepse mbron femijen nga semundjet e ndryshme.
> 
> 
> Mbas disa ditesh apo nje jave, kolostrumi mbaron dhe nena prodhon qumeshtin e gjirit. (qumeshtin normal). Qumeshti i gjirit po ashtu eshte i dobishem, permban antibiotike dhe proteina per femijen. Eshte shume shume here me i mire sesa formulat e qumeshtit qe mund te blihen ne dyqane. Jan bere studime midis femijeve qe nena i ka dhene gjirin e saj dhe femijeve qe jane ushqyer me formulat. Femijet e ushqyer me gjirin e nenes jane me te forte ndaj infeksioneve dhe me te shendetshem.   
> 
> 
> ...


te njejten gje mendoj edhe une per qumeshtin e gjirit...
une vajzes time ia kam ushqyer per 15 muaj rrjesht, pastaj ia nderpreva megjithese vazhdoja te kisha ende qumesht...
madje mbaj mend qe mu fry shume gjoksi dhe per nje jave rrjesht perdora mjekime qe ta ndaloja...

----------


## loneeagle

welcome back soni  :buzeqeshje: . ska me te mire se qumeshti i nenes, por ata femij qe te ushqehen vetem me qumesh gjiri duhet patjeter te marrin vitamin D. Jane bere studime gjithashtu qe qumshi i nenes ndihmon edhe ne inteligjencen e femijes.

----------


## s0ni

> welcome back soni. ska me te mire se qumeshti i nenes, por ata femij qe te ushqehen vetem me qumesh gjiri duhet patjeter te marrin vitamin D. Jane bere studime gjithashtu qe qumshi i nenes ndihmon edhe ne inteligjencen e femijes.


....dhe vitamina D ku gjinded me shumice?  :buzeqeshje: 

Tek rrezet e diellit.  :Dielli2:   :Dielli2: 

Nese femija mbahet ne shtepi gjate gjithe dites, pa dalur perjashta ne ambjent, ose jeton ne nje vend te ftohte ku nuk ndricon dielli, atehere Vitamina D eshte e domosdoshme jo vetem per femijen por per te gjithe.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

jam dakort, ska gje me te mire per femijen tende sesa qumshti i nenes...them nga eksperienca pasi me te dy vajzat, kur ndalova ti jepja qumesht, kishin patur shume probleme me "constipation", dhe skishin aq shume oreks...vajzes te vogel vetem deri tek 5 muaj mundesha pasi jam ne shkolle gjithe diten dhe ne pune, dhe nganjehere kisha kohe nganjehere skisha kohe qe te pump'ia, plus faktori i gjumit...dhe tani e ushqej me formula dhe pendohem qe dhe ndihem keq qe smund ta ushqeja  :i ngrysur:

----------


## bebi im

> ....dhe vitamina D ku gjinded me shumice? 
> 
> Tek rrezet e diellit.  
> 
> Nese femija mbahet ne shtepi gjate gjithe dites, pa dalur perjashta ne ambjent, ose jeton ne nje vend te ftohte ku nuk ndricon dielli, atehere Vitamina D eshte e domosdoshme jo vetem per femijen por per te gjithe.


neve ne shqiperi e kemi diellin me shumice, eshte gjynah ta lesh femijen mbyllur, se edhe dimri me dite eshte shume i ftohte
madje madje rekomandohet qe femija te dale jashte edhe kur eshte pasksa ftohte...

----------


## anita340

Soni,

ke bere mire qe e ke hape temen. Do t'iu duhet nenave te reja qe vizitojne forumin.Flas nga pervoja ime, gjithcka qe lexon mbi rritjen e nje femije edhte ndihme.

Rexhina,

5 muaj nuk jane pak. Natyrisht qe me mir do te ishte ti jipje sa me gjate por baziken e ka marre cupa jote. Ashtu ashtu expertet preferojne te fillohet me te ushqyer pas muajit te gjashte. Nuk ka humbur shume nga te mirat e qumshtit tend vajza jote.

Une e kam ushqyer vajzen time 6 muaj e nje jave vetem me gji, dhe i kam dhene gji krahas ushqimit derisa u be nje vit e nje muaj.... Kam pervoje shembullore.Dhenia gji eshte menyra me e shendetshme per te ushqyer nje te posalindur, eshte ekonomike dhe eshte kenaqesia me e madhe qe mund te ndjeje nje grua ne jeten e saj. Njejte do te beje edhe tani me te dytin. :buzeqeshje: 

Une gjithnje mendoj se kenaqesia qe merr nje nene kur merr bebin e saj te posalindur ne krah eshte jo tamam nese nuk provon ndjenjen kur femija fillon te pije nga gjoksi i saj. Thjeshte ndjenjat eskalojne ne kete moment.

----------


## B@Ne

Dhenia qe gjirit kuptohet per femine eshte ekstra. Ka gjithe te mirat.
Kam njohur shume nena te reja qe as ne
enderr nuk do benin ket. Nje shoqe me tha : Nuk imagjinoj dot qe femija te me "thithe" gjinjte, ne mendjen time nuk eshte per ket gje ....
Tjetra (kolege) shtatzane : Uff, kush merret me ket gje, do lodhem , do e mesoj direkt me biberon
keshtu dhe i ati do çohet naten ....

çunat i ushqeva te dy nga 6 muaj . Te madhin gjys biberon gjys gji se nuk kisha sa te ngopej...
se di çar ndodhi "u shterua" pas nje temperature te forte, mu thye zemra kur kuptova qe
nuk kisha qumesht sa per ta kenaqur. I dyti pati me shanc , 6 muaj veç gji  :syte zemra: 
Kur me duhej te dilja dhe qe te mesohej me biberon merrja qumshtin tim me 
aparat *:-D* 

Ps: Nuk e di si e pelqen femija , se kur e provon ta shpif shija ,  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## bebi im

sic e kam thene edhe me lart, une e kam ushqyer vajzen time me qumeshtin tim per 15 muaj...
nuk ka gje me te bukur, i kam parasysh ato momentet kur vajza ime gjente paqen sapo me kapte gjoksin...
i kujtoj si momente shume te bukura, ne momentin kur e vendosja ne gji kisha mundesi ta ledhatoja me qetesi, ti kendoja, ti beja muhabete, i studioja me detaje fytyren e saj te bukur dhe bardhoshe. eshte nje lidhje specifike qe nuk ka lidhje fare me asgje qe ndodh perreth, 
ia uroj vetes me gjithe shpirt qe te kem qumesht edhe per kete te dyten qe do sjell ne jete se shpejti...

----------


## lisa12

> Dhenia qe gjirit kuptohet per femine eshte ekstra. Ka gjithe te mirat.
> Kam njohur shume nena te reja qe as ne
> enderr nuk do benin ket. Nje shoqe me tha : Nuk imagjinoj dot qe femija te me "thithe" gjinjte, ne mendjen time nuk eshte per ket gje ....
> Tjetra (kolege) shtatzane : Uff, kush merret me ket gje, do lodhem , do e mesoj direkt me biberon
> keshtu dhe i ati do çohet naten ....
> 
> çunat i ushqeva te dy nga 6 muaj . Te madhin gjys biberon gjys gji se nuk kisha sa te ngopej...
> se di çar ndodhi "u shterua" pas nje temperature te forte, mu thye zemra kur kuptova qe
> nuk kisha qumesht sa per ta kenaqur. I dyti pati me shanc , 6 muaj veç gji 
> ...



une u bera 2 jave qe ia hoqa cunit gjirin se u be keto 2 muajt e fundit cdo 1 ore donte te pinte as nuk hante as nuk pinte gje tj shyqyr rashe rehate tani boll ka pire 21 muajsh(gocen qe e kam mbajtur me gji deri 2 vjece nuk me eshte semure kurre djalin e madh e kisha pa gji dhe vetem neper spitape ngeli...shyqyr dhe me te voglin me shkoi mbare dhe kisha  boll)

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Te isha femija juaj do kisha shteruar secilen nga ju.
Kam pire aq shume 

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ela11

> une u bera 2 jave qe ia hoqa cunit gjirin se u be keto 2 muajt e fundit cdo 1 ore donte te pinte as nuk hante as nuk pinte gje tj shyqyr rashe rehate tani boll ka pire 21 muajsh(gocen qe e kam mbajtur me gji deri 2 vjece nuk me eshte semure kurre djalin e madh e kisha pa gji dhe vetem neper spitape ngeli...shyqyr dhe me te voglin me shkoi mbare dhe kisha  boll)


 Dhe goca ime u be 17 muaj de spo e heq dot ...lisa si kja hequr ti car menyre perdore

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Dhe goca ime u be 17 muaj de spo e heq dot ...lisa si kja hequr ti car menyre perdore


nena ime beri kete
e beri me spec djegese  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MijnWonder

Ka ndonje nen forum per ushqimin e bebeve me biberon ? Sepse doja te dija cmund te behet kur i dhemb barku? Ccmund te behet per te paksuar sado pak gazrat ne bark? Kjo me sa di ndidh tek foshnjat qe ushqehen me biberon mbasi thithin the ajrin qe krijohet ne biberon. Faleminderit

----------


## PINK

> Ka ndonje nen forum per ushqimin e bebeve me biberon ? Sepse doja te dija cmund te behet kur i dhemb barku? Ccmund te behet per te paksuar sado pak gazrat ne bark? Kjo me sa di ndidh tek foshnjat qe ushqehen me biberon mbasi thithin the ajrin qe krijohet ne biberon. Faleminderit


Duhet te blesh ato shishet qe Kane nje si tub brenda. Ato lloj I ndihmojne shume qe mos thithin ajer dhe tu krijoj gaz dhe dhimbje barku kur pijne. Vete kam perdorur dr browns para ca vitesh. Hidhi 1 sy. Sa ja nderrova cunit nuk pati me problem me gaz. Sidomos ato 2 muajt e para .Si puna atyre dr browns kane dal dhe te tjera qe atehere . Ai tubi brenda shishes ndihmon, does the 'trick'. Te kesh nje IDE pak a shume. http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ntPage=viewall. Ose http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...entPage=search.

----------

MijnWonder (07-11-2013)

----------


## MijnWonder

Thx Pink  :buzeqeshje: ) . Do ja provoj njehere. Dje i mora nje S-Botte Difrax eshte sshape dhe mund ti lirohet pak fundi. Kete tomy tepee e kam pare ketu. Shpresoj te kete si ky modeli qe me sugjerove ti.

----------


## loneeagle

> Ka ndonje nen forum per ushqimin e bebeve me biberon ? Sepse doja te dija cmund te behet kur i dhemb barku? Ccmund te behet per te paksuar sado pak gazrat ne bark? Kjo me sa di ndidh tek foshnjat qe ushqehen me biberon mbasi thithin the ajrin qe krijohet ne biberon. Faleminderit


Nese ka prerje barku ka kamomil caj kastile per new born. Edhe i jep vetem pak 1 oz. Nese e ke problemin per ajrin qe thith femija gjate ushqimit me biberon atehere perdor biberon special.

----------

MijnWonder (08-11-2013)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

loneeagle do you have news for me  :buzeqeshje: ?

----------


## MijnWonder

Flm per pergjigjen. Do pyes ketu nese ka kamomil per foshnja. E mbaj mend dhe ne shqiperi qe u jepnin kamomil . Do ta provoj njer se me keput shpirtin kur mblidhet dhe qan sa here e pret barku.

----------

